# Compressor Screaming Please help me !



## davidhiep86 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I have not posted here in years, but am a frequent lurker. Ive recently purchased a second hand compressor from ebay which looked like a great spec/price for my needs.

ebay.co.uk/itm/compressor-/251713530665?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1120

I got it delivered on a pallet and have just fired it up on its 16a plug, but via an adapter cable with a 13a plug on. Anoyingly it only reaches around 30psi before the whole thing beings screaching (this sounds like the cylinder not the pump).Unless i manually stop it, the thermal cutout trips. 
Ive only experienced this before when using a friends compressor, only to find out at the time that it had no oil in it. Upon refilling, this cured the problem. I did notice my new second hand compressor had been overfilled slightly with oil therefore drained the excess (this did look pretty fresh, if not new), however im still getting the same problem. I dont want to carry on running it at the moment in case i damage it.

Im wondering whether the compressor has been run dry, this has caused the rings/cylinder walls to be damaged, producing higher levels of friction under load which then cause the motor to trip?

Please someone tell me otherwise, i really hope this doenst need rebuilding!!


Many thanks, 
Ollie


----------

